# manuals to share



## johnflei (Jan 12, 2019)

hi everybody and thank you for accepting me as your new friend.

im here to help and also always appreciate help.

im a farmer and also mechanic by trade. i rebuild tractors as a hobby and part time income 

i would like to offer my professional knowledge to help others.

i have workshop or repair manuals and parts lists to share.( this is not illegal as im sharing p2p)

also im looking for the following manuals that someone is willing to share with me.

Fiat 1880
Deutzfahr DX 90
ford 6000
ford 4500
ford 6600
Deutz dx 3.70
John Deere 8430
Case 580G - 1986
Cat 424D TLB, Ser.nr. - RXA1986
DAF CF85-430 2006 
ford 1900 
JCB 3CX 2010 
Fiat 640
Mercedes benz 2624 6x6
JCB 3CX 4 x 4 site master 88 model
challenger spra coupe 7660

i d appreciate your help and if you are looking for a workshop manual please feel free to leave a PM

thanks a million.

john south africa


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum John! Glad to have you!


----------



## Masempine (Jan 20, 2019)

I have Mahindra 5010 HST and gear drive Service Manuals. Just learned by digging into them that I need the "Engine" manual for detailed help with a cranking problem.

My 5010 Gear Drive wont start from key and cranks but wont start if I jump from solenoid. I've got enough manual info to work on electrical issues and will check fuel filters, etc when it warms up later this week.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Regarding your 5010, check the filter with the bowl, that has an "air" bleed tube out the top. Make sure the element in that that one is not frozen with water and gunk. Very common issue in cold weather.


----------



## Masempine (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks ill check that first


----------



## Masempine (Jan 20, 2019)

I didnt need to check filter for fuel issue. When i fixed wire to fuses/relays, start relay and pull coil relay both did their job. Fuel solenoid worked to give me fuel. Thanks , ill keep this post in mind if problem arises


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

One the 6th tab across the top of this forum is MANUALS. You can search to find one and download it or you can upload one should you have scanned it in PDF.  

I once had a John Deere 261 finish mower. the manual was very bad, so, I made my own for the pulleys and belt. plenty of people have benefited from it.


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

johnflei said:


> hi everybody and thank you for accepting me as your new friend.
> 
> im here to help and also always appreciate help.
> 
> ...


Hi johnflei I was just wondering if you would have a workshop manual for a deutz fahr dx 6.05 as I have recently purchased one and need to rewire it and would like the wiring schematics of it. 
Thanks
Eoin ireland


----------

